# Ladder on slope (or alternative)



## T2P

Hey folks,

I have a bit of a conundrum. I am a new home owner and want to make sure my gutters are clear. I live on a corner lot in a 1.5 story. The side of the house running parallel to the street has gutters as does the side opposite. The side running near and parallel is about 10 feet from the public sidewalk and 12.5 feet high from yard to eve. The 10 foot run is sloped grass away from the home that drops about 1'9" over the course. The slope is steeper closer to the walk and none is flat. 

Based on everything I am seeing there is no way I can place an extension 10 ft out on the sidewalk at a safe angle to the 14.5ft roof.

Is there 1) An alternative safe method for placing a ladder? I do not want to dig up the lawn each time i need to clean.
2) A better way to clear the gutters (that you have personally used) that avoids the ladder. The only issue with this is if I ever need to do something (i.e. Repair a gutter) I run into the same problem even if I satisfy this need now.

Thanks!


----------



## joecaption

I use a ladder stand off so the ladders not touching the gutter and leg levelers on the ladder.
http://www.lowes.com/pd_95493-287-A..._clickID=8e15ac49-b527-4638-8ec7-740aeb740e8e

http://www.lowes.com/pd_89380-287-PK70-1___?productId=3047022&pl=1&Ntt=ladder+levelers


----------



## SeniorSitizen

What's the roof pitch?


----------



## T2P

7.5/12 (94" rise/150" run )


----------



## jlhaslip

Pound a couple of stakes into the ground and secure a board between them so the ladder can't slip away on you.


----------



## mako1

Why would you want the ladder 10' out for a 14.5' rise?That is way to much of an angle or I am reading your post wrong?


----------



## T2P

It is not that I want to, I know that is a bad angle. The sidewalk is flat but is 10 feet away from the house. Where the base of the house meets the yard to the sidewalk is 10 feet. The rise for that 10 feet of lawn is the 1ft 9inches I referenced.


----------



## Gymschu

Post a pic and we can better direct you. Hard to visualize without a pic. 

With an angle like that you definitely don't want to put the feet of the ladder on the sidewalk. You can use jhaslip's idea of pounding stakes in the ground to keep the ladder from moving. Problem is, your ladder angle may cause the sides of the ladder to dent your spouting.

How high up are we talking? One or Two story? There are blower attachments you can put on your blower that will get most of the junk out of your gutter if it's dry in there.


----------



## mako1

Would you rather do a little easily reparable damage to your turf with some blocks and stakes or injure yourself.A ladder at that angle while unsafe is also not easy to work off of.Just take a spade where the legs will need to be and level the slope in the yard.
A lot more extreme than your situation but I'll post it anyhow.
Put a metal roof on a guys house last year and he knew the chimney needed tuckpointed. Asked me for a price and I gave him a cheap price of $400.I was already on the job and had a Skytrack with basket on site so no big deal.This is a man that is pretty well off and could have easily afforded it.
That Sunday he climbed on the .Thirty feet to the chimney on the ridge and attempted to do it himself.Fell off breaking his neck ,back ,ankles ,ribs and who knows what else.He did live but was in the hospital for months and could not run his business and spent 6 months in a nursing home for rehab.He is 38 years old.
Be safe not sorry .What's a little turf.


----------



## T2P

Not the best picture because it kind of looks a little distorted but should show the gist. This is the side "yard". Span from foundation meeting yard to public sidewalk is 10 feet. Already ruled put putting it on the walk before posting. Was trying to make clear what the layout was like but hopefully this does a better job. Stuff gets pretty wet here so I would need a method to get that out too.


----------



## woodchopper65

get a body harness and tie yourself off and clean them from the roof top...


----------



## gregzoll

Another vote for clean them from above. Get an old couch cushion to sit on and have someone down below on a ladder to help hand up tools or help keep the hose up there.

Personally I would just rent a portable sky jack that you can tow and place along the curb. Otherwise find a roofer who is having a slow week and takes cash for these jobs. They have the ladders and tools, and also can inspect the roof and gutter for any signs of problems, while they are up there. They can also install shields to keep the majority of the junk out of the gutters.


----------



## mako1

I'd put a ladder there in a heartbeat.Although I use them daily and more used to them.Drive a couple stout stakes in the ground with a 2X4 screwed acrossed them to brace the foot of the ladder.That's just me though.I'm 60 years old.You may be older or just not comfortable with doing it.If so hire someone.
That sidewalk will not hold your ladder at that angle anyhow.


----------



## gregzoll

mak01, you know how Central IL works. We just grab a shovel, dig down enough to allow the legs to grab against the side walk at various points. When done, just put the patch of grass back.


----------



## kwikfishron

On a little slope like that I'll flip the feet of the ladder out of the way and let the ladder frame gouge into the grass. It's not going anywhere. That and the stabilizer that Joecaption linked to and you're good to go.


----------



## mako1

gregzoll said:


> mak01, you know how Central IL works. We just grab a shovel, dig down enough to allow the legs to grab against the side walk at various points. When done, just put the patch of grass back.[/QUO
> 
> Yep.Just like a divit on the golf course.I'm not a golfer but my dad was.It will take off and dissapear for long.


----------



## gregzoll

Plenty of work is going to be available this coming week for roofers and other trades. It has been crazy across Central IL. Now that the wind has finally died, the roofers can get the Vinyl Billboards on the roofs, which as you know, hold up a lot better to our weather, then a stupid blue tarp.

Just to get the Chimney down below the roof line and the roof patched in that area for us, was $600. You cannot even tell where it was.

I am all for hiring someone with the right tools for a roof. Especially that we have an attic space that was made for standing up in, and even on a foam cushion, I hated going up there.

I am lucky that I no longer can, because of back issues. It is those like you who have the history of knowing what they are working on and the right tools, is why I look at some things as not a DIY.

My gutters on our Bungalow are easy to get to and clean. It is on one Valley on the front of our house, that always catches those stupid Maple Helicopters that if you do not get them removed, they allow the shingles to start rotting out and trees start growing.


----------



## mako1

:vs_no_no_no:I think you took one to many meds for you're back.
Just joking folks.
I was supposed to go put sheeting on a garage today and stand trusses and the winds blowing around 40 mph with gusts to 50 .I decided to go back tomorrow.


----------



## gregzoll

I liked how the wind suddenly died down. The sad thing is that med's do nothing for my back.

I had a picture in my head of some idiot trying to haul plywood or a tarp up onto a roof, and turning into a para-sail, when my wife was showing me the pictures for WAND. Did love the Grain crib that flew. Could tell that it was already compromised from the metal bolts that held it down, had nothing to hold down.

Look on the bright side. It is going to be nice and warm tomorrow, windy again, but you have scattered thunderstorms rolling in on Wed.


----------



## T2P

Alright so votes. Roof harness anchor, stake and or dig spots for ladder? I am leaning towards just renting a ladder once, trying it out to see how it goes. If ok, buy a ladder. Just found someone selling a 28ft werner at 70 cents on the dollar


----------



## gregzoll

T2P said:


> Alright so votes. Roof harness anchor, stake and or dig spots for ladder? I am leaning towards just renting a ladder once, trying it out to see how it goes. If ok, buy a ladder. Just found someone selling a 28ft werner at 70 cents on the dollar


That is a huge ladder, that you need a place to store it. Just get the spikes, and a buddy to use as a counterweight to hold the ladder for you, or go over the top and use a strap system to keep you from falling, while sitting on a foam cushion.

70 cents on the dollar is still too expensive. Since it is a new house and most likely never had a good roof inspection, along with fascia, call around and find a roofing company that will knock them both out. Cash up front speaks a lot louder than a check. These are jobs that a lot will take, because they are able to secure a client that does need work done. My roofing guy uses his step-son to clean out the gutters for clients and then inspect, seal any gaps, check for wood rot behind the aluminum for the fascia, attach clamps if needing more or angle the gutter across to get out any bad dips that water is pooling at.


----------



## T2P

Sorry not being clear tonight. The ladder is brand new with the cardboard label on the rung still. The reason I was going for the 28 is the peaked part of the house is 21 feet. I figured I could use it for both. Have a 2.5 car garage. The idea of getting someone local to look at it while doing the gutters sounds good. Any twin cities MN recommendations?


----------



## gregzoll

T2P said:


> Sorry not being clear tonight. The ladder is brand new with the cardboard label on the rung still. The reason I was going for the 28 is the peaked part of the house is 21 feet. I figured I could use it for both. Have a 2.5 car garage. The idea of getting someone local to look at it while doing the gutters sounds good. Any twin cities MN recommendations?


There are quite a few. As long as you have the 2.5, it would be good. Just be careful if on Craigslist, since a lot of stolen goods flow through there.

Check with the historical societies. They keep a list of contractors that have done good work and are always going to have information on their work. Even though your house does appear to be common 20th Century. There are a lot of homes in the Twin Cities that date back as far as mine and my wife's does.

I would not hesitate to go with the ladder, have someone hold it, even with the stakes on the end. Just mind your back when you are hauling it around, because even at 14' collapsed, it is still best to get someone to help you move it around. Especially if you have electrical, CATV and Telephone flying from the pole to the house. So keep in mind that you are looking up as you go, just as much as you are looking down and ahead when moving that ladder around.


----------



## paintdrying

There are companies around here that will look at your house on street view and give you a price over the phone. For what these companies are charging to clean a gutter their is no way I would even take the ladder out of the garage. 
I cringe when I see the things these homeowners do with their ladders. You should have to have a license to use a ladder.


----------



## ChuckF.

In a spot like that I place the ladder first, and then pound in a couple of landscaping stakes, which are pine 2x2" you can get at the home centers. Pound them in at right angles to the ladder on the inside, and put a C-clamp on them to clamp the I-beam of the ladder to the stake.

Also, make yourself a gutter cleaning stick so you don't have to move the ladder as often. Make it six feet long or so, hardwood 1x2", with a piece of metal or plastic attached to it that is as wide as the bottom of the gutter.


----------



## joecaption

If you had of looked at my post long ago and done what I suggested I could have done this job at least three times in the time it's taken you to read all these other post.
No need to dig holes, no need to drive in stakes.
Set the ladder against the roof adjust the ladder levelers, done.
Might take 30 seconds.
0 Chance of the ladder slipping or tipping because of the ladder stand off.


----------



## paintdrying

This reinforces my point. Everyone here is trying to direct someone tHat has no Business on a ladder. I am disappointed in you guys on this one.


----------



## T2P

Jocaption - Sorry I did not reply do your first post. I dismissed it after looking into levelers because everything I found depicts levelers working on slopes running parallel to the house not perpendicular, like this one. Adding extensions for a slope ruining away from the home would just make the ladder extend beyond the same contact point it already hits. I was already intending to use them to compensate for the parallel slope, however, it just does not appear to address my original concern. 

Mj12- Was your last response


mj12 said:


> Everyone here is trying to direct someone tHat has no business on a ladder.


 directed at me? If so, I feel I am going about making sure I do handle this safely through questions and research before even raising a ladder. I appreciate all of the responses and have addressed each in turn. I clarified that I never intended to put the ladder on the sidewalk. I also asked questions about the staking method and came to the conclusion that the safety seemed to warrant the lawn alteration (which was a method you seemed to support). I also asked questions about hiring professionals. I do appreciate that their are risks involved and those should be mitigated. Hence not taking just one option/option as fact. If I am misunderstanding your intent, please clarify.


----------



## alexanders166

That's an awkward angle but I agree with Gregzoll, just get a portable elevated work platform. You can hire a trailer-mounted electric cherry picker like this. I'm looking to hire one myself and have asked for advice on another thread ha


----------



## guttercleaning

Go to home Depot and buy the extenders for each side of your ladder. You can bolt them on. Very easy. You push down on either side and it will balance your ladder.


----------



## KPDMinc

why not just spray water onto the roof, or wait until it rains to see if they even need to be cleaned out. If the water come out out of the downspout, you wouldnt even need to clean them.


----------



## Oso954

Spoken like someone who has never lived in a rainy climate.
Some places actually get regular rainfall that resembles the heaviest rain you get in your area.

They get more water in 1-2 days of rain than you see in a month.
Particularly with trees that dump the leaves every fall, gutter cleaning is a annual ritual.

Just because water runs out the downspout doesn't mean that gutter is clear. Even a restriction can cause the gutters to overflow.


----------



## KPDMinc

Oso954 said:


> Spoken like someone who has never lived in a rainy climate.
> Some places actually get regular rainfall that resembles the heaviest rain you get in your area.
> 
> They get more water in 1-2 days of rain than you see in a month.
> Particularly with trees that dump the leaves every fall, gutter cleaning is a annual ritual.
> 
> Just because water runs out the downspout doesn't mean that gutter is clear. Even a restriction can cause the gutters to overflow.


also, why i mentioned someone to spray water on the roof... What are you doing, stalking ALL my posts and replies today?and, yes, I lived in Iowa most of my life where I am accustomed to rain. AND, we checked our gutters this way also.


----------



## KPDMinc

what about renting an articulating lift from Home Depot or equipment rental place? would fit right on that sidewalk area....


----------

